# Rare fursona species



## Lemoncholic (Feb 26, 2011)

I was looking at somebody complaining about how everybodys fursonas all look the same and are always foxes or wolves and such and I was wondering what species do you not see much?

Bonus points if the species mentioned isn't fugly.


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Feb 26, 2011)

I saw a Bumble Bee on this forum I'm on


----------



## Takun (Feb 26, 2011)

TrinityWolfess said:


> I saw a Bumble Bee on this forum I'm on


 
Easog~


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 26, 2011)

hummm
hummm
hmmmm
hmmm how interesting
hmmm
hwo about........ aboutttt
Raccoon Dogs/Tanuki


----------



## Takun (Feb 26, 2011)

Clayton said:


> hummm
> hummm
> hmmmm
> hmmm how interesting
> ...


 
I was a raccoon and later a dog.  Do I count? .o.


----------



## Loiosh (Feb 26, 2011)

Hagfish 

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5164359


----------



## Ley (Feb 26, 2011)

I once saw a tonberry.

And then the one that I was all WHAT was a Jellyfish and a Clownfish.

Other than that.. oh, and a Prarie dog and hamster.


----------



## Kaamos (Feb 26, 2011)

Sharktopus.


----------



## Ley (Feb 26, 2011)

Kaamos said:


> Sharktopus.



I..

what?


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 26, 2011)

Takun said:


> I was a raccoon and later a dog.  Do I count? .o.


 
no they are diff things


----------



## Nyxneko (Feb 26, 2011)

Otters are somewhat rare.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 26, 2011)

Sergals? You don't actually see many suits- come to think of it I have only seen 2. Synx are rare(er) too.


----------



## Browder (Feb 26, 2011)

Nyxneko said:


> Otters are somewhat rare.


*Snnrrk* 

And elephants. They're less common then you think.


----------



## Takun (Feb 26, 2011)

Clayton said:


> no they are diff things


 
ur diff things


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Feb 26, 2011)

Horny toad?


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 26, 2011)

I have NEVER seen a turkey or many insects.


----------



## Xenke (Feb 26, 2011)

Oh, look it's this thread again. It's k, I like this one. c:

Fandom could always use some chameleons.


----------



## Ixtu (Feb 26, 2011)

Well, there's a llama of course.


----------



## Waffles (Feb 26, 2011)

PANGOLINS
Cute little bastards <3
http://ohtori.nu/forumstuff/pangolin1.jpg


----------



## Kaamos (Feb 26, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> I have NEVER seen a turkey or many insects.



That's because they know the "It's turkey time, gobble gobble." jokes would get old really fast.


----------



## Zenia (Feb 26, 2011)

They aren't my (or anyone elses) fursonas, but I have done these anthros:
Snail, Monkey, Pig, Flamingo, Octopus, Bee (though she is really a human with bee features), Sea Slug, More Sea slugs (NSFW)


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 26, 2011)

Ixtu said:


> Well, there's a llama of course.


 
Gaz- your argument is invalid! :V 
Gaz's llama sona is like the highlander- there can only be one.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Feb 26, 2011)

Zenia said:


> (NSFW)


 
I'm no longer surprised by how perverted you are... :/


----------



## Zenia (Feb 26, 2011)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> I'm no longer surprised by how perverted you are... :/


 I had an edited, SFW one... but I don't know what happened to it. XDD


----------



## Aleu (Feb 26, 2011)

Hedgehogs. I have a friend who has a hedgehog fursona (not related to sonic fandom) and I've seen no one else with one.
Meerkats
Lions
Bears
bunch of bird species


----------



## Mint (Feb 26, 2011)

I only come across another squirrel once in a blue moon. They seem to be next to impossible to find, most of the time. :C

Other than that, though--I think the fandom needs more bears and birds.
And now I'm thinking of Banjo Kazooie.


----------



## Fox Fang (Feb 26, 2011)

I haven't seen any Pandas around.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Feb 26, 2011)

You know? it's strange. You furfags are always talking about cock; "Oh that's one murry purry cock" "Oh, look at that cock. ;3"... but I've never once seen someone with a cock as their fursona... So my question... where are all the roosters? :V


----------



## Mint (Feb 26, 2011)

You know, now that I think about it... I can't recall having ever seen anyone with a pig or hog fursona.


----------



## Fenrari (Feb 26, 2011)

I met a platypus at FC


----------



## Trance (Feb 26, 2011)

Do I count?


----------



## jcfynx (Feb 26, 2011)

I have the best and only Tasmanian devil character. :E


----------



## Zenia (Feb 26, 2011)

jcfynx said:


> I have the best and *only *Tasmanian devil character. :E


Isn't Deo a Tasmanian devil?


----------



## Trance (Feb 26, 2011)

Zenia said:


> Isn't Deo a Tasmanian devil?


 I was going to point that out, but I figured he was being sarcastic with the :E face.


----------



## jcfynx (Feb 26, 2011)

Trance said:


> I was going to point that out, but I figured he was being sarcastic with the :E face.


 
I am never sarcastic.

I one hundred percent legitimately mean everything I say.



Zenia said:


> Isn't Deo a Tasmanian devil?


 
I don't know who that is.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Feb 26, 2011)

jcfynx said:


> I don't know who that is.


 You're kidding. ._.


----------



## chompskey (Feb 26, 2011)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> You're kidding. ._.


coughJcfynx'ssignaturecoughhack


----------



## Kaamos (Feb 26, 2011)

jcfynx said:


> I don't know who that is.



I think Deo is the Holy Diver.


----------



## Deo (Feb 26, 2011)

Zenia said:


> Isn't Deo a Tasmanian devil?


 I had a tasmanian devil first. Jcfynx just adores me.


I've voiced this many times, but I'm quite tired of the "fox/wolf/husky/tiger" crowd that is the dominating force of furrydom. In many cases these species are picked only for being well known and for being apex predators. As apex predators they allow the people who choose them to imagine themselves as the powerful and dangerous carnivore rather than weak, obese, and fleshy persons that we furries often are. It seems that most people do little research into what types, breeds, and species of animals are out there. The planet is huge and teeming with an astounding diversity of life! And yet here we are with only the very large and flashy vertebrate species (a very minuscule percent of life on this planet as vertebrates are only 5% of species) being chosen as "fursonas".
This is a list in which I will still be sticking to that small percentage of flashy vertebrates, as who really wants a tunicate for a fursona?


Addax- an interesting antelope species with an "X" marking over the face.
http://www.spiralhornranch.com/images/addaxrefb1.png

Tahr- A very fluffy species of sheep
http://huntingadventures.co.nz/assets/679/Tahr1lge.jpg

Alpaca- because llamas are so old meme
http://www.visitcumbria.com/tony/alpaca-3052413.jpg

Pere David's Deer- there are so many types of deer that I could make a whole list of them alone
http://www.cultural-china.com/chinaWH/upload/milu.jpg

Bontebok- beautiful markings on a beautiful antelope
http://www.shakariconnection.com/image-files/bontebok_large.jpg

Banteng- from the cow family. No more dairy cows >:[
http://www.wildcattleconservation.org/WildCattleNews/Images/20090303-banteng.jpg

Argali- another cool sheep
http://www.safariclubfoundation.org/conservation/images/argali.jpg

Ibex- another cool sheep
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/d/de/Capra_ibex_ibex_–_01.jpg

Frogmouth Owl- name says it all
http://resources1.news.com.au/images/2008/12/27/va1237347724685/OWL-6416601.jpg

Hawk Owl- a more patterned owl, very bright eyes that are typical of owls
http://www.windowstootherworlds.freemindcuisine.org/images/n hawk owl.jpg

Pheasant- I really love these as they're native to Iowa. Very beautifully colored males.
http://www.ktvq.com/images/news/animals/Pheasant_FWP.jpg

Pileated Woodpecker- neat
http://mayo.personcounty.net/Bird Folder/Woodpecker pictures/pileated_woodpecker.jpg

Turkey- I have never seen a turkey fursona
http://www.wildlife.state.nh.us/Wildlife/Wildlife_images/turkey_Joe-Blake.jpg

Secretary Bird- Very neat large bird
http://www.martinsmith-photography.com/Wildlife/Falconry/spidder-13-of-18/380693484_n4QaD-S.jpg

King Vulture- vultures are just cool in general, but king vultures with their bright skin are very neat
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3507/3265781139_75d9c7a810.jpg

Pharaoh's Chicken- Large fierce birds
http://fc06.deviantart.net/fs40/i/2010/319/6/d/pharaoh__s_chicken_by_levamen-d1u1l7w.jpg

Noctule Bat- bats are rare as fursona's but they are generally always flying foxes or vampires. Ugh.
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/b/b0/Nyctalus_noctula.jpg

Hoary Bat- wonderful bats. I have no idea why people haven't heard of them.
http://animaldiversity.ummz.umich.edu/site/resources/Karen_Francl/Lasiurus_cinereus1.jpg/medium.jpg

Naterer's Bat- Interesting faces. Very fluffy. They have a longer eared sub-species as well.
http://www.dbg.me.uk/images/jknatterer's500.jpg

Kuhl's Pipestrile Bat- Also very distinctive face and ears
http://www.pixelbirds.co.uk/July-October2004_image501.jpg

Binturong- Just really fucking cool
http://farm1.static.flickr.com/132/377023292_953997683d.jpg

Lemming- surprisingly few furries despite being lemmings choose one as their fursona
http://www.biolib.cz/IMG/GAL/39576.jpg

Lerot- No more boring mice.
http://www.phonalys.org/blog/wp-content/lerot1.jpg

Paca- the diversity of rodents is just amazing
http://animaldiversity.ummz.umich.edu/site/resources/mzm2/82.mr2.jpg/medium.jpg

Laotian Rock Rat- because there are so many types of rats this is really all I can offer for now.
http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2006/06/images/060614-laotian-rats_big.jpg

Star Nosed Mole- regular moles are cool too. As are voles.
http://www.bizarrebytes.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/01/Star-Nosed-Mole1.jpg

Pangolin- for everyone that love medieval armor and tanks
http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_LbccUVbSRd8/SGPwbQrTKoI/AAAAAAAACLg/Tj9BcyOgxMQ/s400/Pangolin+1.jpg

Wolverine- I never see enough of these. They are just far too awesome.
http://billyjoesboy.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/04/wolverine.jpg

Honey Badger- badasses of the world. The best fursona to say "don't mess with me".
http://wild-facts.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/09/honey-badger-ratel-2.jpg

Dasyure or Quoll- neat marsupial with great spots
http://www.arkive.org/media/66/66BF...6/Presentation.Large/Spotted-tailed-quoll.jpg

Tree Kangaroo- another interesting marsupial
http://www.endangered-animals.com.au/endangered_animals_pics/tree_kangaroo_a2.jpg


----------



## Icky (Feb 26, 2011)

oh hey there


----------



## Trance (Feb 26, 2011)

chompskey said:


> coughJcfynx'ssignaturecoughhack


*looks*
Oh, he's just being sarcastic.



jcfynx said:


> I am never sarcastic.


Â¬_Â¬


----------



## Mint (Feb 26, 2011)

Those are some really awesome animals you've linked, Deo.
I especially love the Lerot & Pharoah's Chicken (lmao, that name)


----------



## Deo (Feb 26, 2011)

Mint said:


> Those are some really awesome animals you've linked, Deo.
> I especially love the Lerot & Pharoahs Chicken (lmao, that name)


 I know right?


----------



## Deo (Feb 27, 2011)

Jcfynx, I will never understand you. :\


----------



## Loiosh (Feb 27, 2011)

Got your Binty covered too 
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5159314


----------



## Mentova (Feb 27, 2011)

I wish furries would stop picking foxes and being sluts to ruin my favorite animal.

I liked foxes before it was cool you furfags. >=[


----------



## Deo (Feb 27, 2011)

I love Binturongs soooo much.


----------



## Monster. (Feb 27, 2011)

I was gonna be a Binturong. But they're too cute for me.

So I went with a llama because it has its ugly moments like I do. :I And I got tired of the LOL I'M GONNA MIX A WOLF WITH EVERYTHING UNDER THE SUN phase I went through several years back.


----------



## jcfynx (Feb 27, 2011)

Deo said:


> Jcfynx, I will never understand you. :\


 
Don't namedrop me like we're friends.

You're not getting the jcfynx bump from me tonight, little miss mister.


----------



## Icky (Feb 27, 2011)

Yay secretary birds!

Boo secretary bird porn I saw when looking for that.


----------



## Deo (Feb 27, 2011)

jcfynx said:


> Don't namedrop me like we're friends.
> 
> You're not getting the jcfynx bump from me tonight, little miss mister.


 Oh you're catching on that I dislike it when _you _do that huh? 'Bout time. :3


----------



## Tao (Feb 27, 2011)

Bees

I met a guy who was a bee once and he was a dick


----------



## Wolven Bruh (Feb 27, 2011)

I'd love to see more Maned Wolves; their stunning pelt and ears are foxlike but it is indeed unrelated to any living canine. I'm surprised they aren't more popular.
Maned Wolf- Just one picture doesn't do it justice!Google them and you'll see for yourself.
I'd also like to see more birds of course.


----------



## Deo (Feb 27, 2011)

Wolven Bird said:


> I'd love to see more Maned Wolves; their stunning pelt and ears are foxlike but it is indeed unrelated to any living canine. I'm surprised they aren't more popular.
> Maned Wolf- Just one picture doesn't do it justice!Google them and you'll see for yourself.
> I'd also like to see more birds of course.


 There are plenty of maned wolves. Don't be ridiculous.


----------



## Kiru-kun (Feb 27, 2011)

I was a Jerboa for a while and I didn't see alot of those around, but since I'm a indecisive prick face, I'm a Hyena now, who the hell knows what I'll be next?


----------



## Valery91Thunder (Feb 27, 2011)

Uuuh, I made a list somewhere of species I'd like to see more...

- Farm Animals (from Donkeys, Hens to Cattle to Pigs and so on; Sheep seem to be more popular though)
- Elephants and Giraffes
- Seals and relate species
- Acquatic Creatures such as Fish, Cetaceans, Lobsters, Crabs and so on. Again, Sharks are getting popular recently)
- Anteaters
- Crocodiles and Snakes (Lizards are common and besides those, all the other reptiles of the fandom are Dragons)
- Frogs, Toads
- Anellids (The only anthropomorphic worm I've seen so far was Earthworm Jim)
- A lot of Bird species that are not used
- Camels and Dromedaries
- Sloths
- Rare hybrids (That won't be something like Fox/Wolf or Fox/Dragon, but stuff like, for instance, Rat/Insect ? )
- Also, there seems to be a lot of Dog Breeds that are not used.
- Oh and Hairless Cats, too.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 27, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I wish furries would stop picking foxes and being sluts to ruin my favorite animal.
> 
> I liked foxes before it was cool you furfags. >=[



I said the same stuff to myself. :/



Deo said:


> Honey Badger- badasses of the world. The best fursona to say "don't mess with me".
> http://wild-facts.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/09/honey-badger-ratel-2.jpg



I like those things. Some zookeeper type came to my primary school once with one of those. It gave me a hug. :3


----------



## Riavis (Feb 27, 2011)

This thread needs more OCELOT!


----------



## Seas (Feb 27, 2011)

My species is not very common.
:V


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Feb 27, 2011)

Degus. Degus are cool.


----------



## Grifff (Feb 27, 2011)

Seas said:


> My species is not very common.
> :V


 
Same :V


----------



## Heliophobic (Feb 27, 2011)

How come I've never seen a Vore fursona?


----------



## Fox Fang (Feb 27, 2011)

This forum needs moar foxes and wolves.


----------



## Idlewild (Feb 27, 2011)

Valery91Thunder said:


> - Also, there seems to be a lot of Dog Species that are not used.



Dog breeds, not species. A Great Dane is not a diffrent species then a Pekingese. They can mate and have fugly puppies. Same with horses. I'm a Holsteiner but I'm the same species as a Throughbred or Belgian. Other than my nit-picking I agree. Everyone is either a German Shepherd, Husky, or Border Collie. There are so many more breeds out there!

And to add, herbivore species in general are very rare. Only about 10% of furries if I remember correctly are herbivores.


----------



## Heliophobic (Feb 27, 2011)

Leto Borealis said:


> Dog breeds, not species. A Great Dane is not a diffrent species then a Pekingese. They can mate and have fugly puppies. Same with horses. I'm a Holsteiner but I'm the same species as a Throughbred or Belgian. Other than my nit-picking I agree. Everyone is either a German Shepherd, Husky, or Border Collie. There are so many more breeds out there!
> 
> And to add, herbivore species in general are very rare. Only about 10% of furries if I remember correctly are herbivores.


 
10% isn't exactly what one would consider "very rare".


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 27, 2011)

Kiru-kun said:


> I was a Jerboa for a while and I didn't see alot of those around, but since I'm a indecisive prick face, I'm a Hyena now, who the hell knows what I'll be next?


 My first boyfriend I convinced to make a fursona. He picked a jerboa x3


Leto Borealis said:


> Dog breeds, not species. A Great Dane is not a diffrent species then a Pekingese. They can mate and have fugly puppies. Same with horses. I'm a Holsteiner but I'm the same species as a Throughbred or Belgian. Other than my nit-picking I agree. Everyone is either a German Shepherd, Husky, or Border Collie. There are so many more breeds out there!
> 
> And to add, herbivore species in general are very rare. Only about 10% of furries if I remember correctly are herbivores.


 Aw man, I would love to see mastiffs (especially Tibetan Mastiffs) or bully breeds other than pit bulls. Ooh, or breeds like Catahoulas, blackmouth curs, redbone coonhounds...huntin' dogs! x3

Ah, I really wanted a piebald deer character for a while. So pretty :3


----------



## Lemoncholic (Feb 27, 2011)

Last year in that brief period I felt like making a fursona, I was going to make a serval fursona, thinking they were rarely used and that I was going to seem interesting for having chosen that species. Then I started seeing them around a lot and lost interest in making a fursona anyway.

Also a lot of people seem to have their species set to faggot lately... what is that? Some sort of fish?


----------



## Idlewild (Feb 27, 2011)

Grycho said:


> 10% isn't exactly what one would consider "very rare".


 
Then I apologize for my wording. I probably should have said uncommon rather than very rare.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 27, 2011)

Squirrels are not common. Nor are chinchillas, cows, bulls, list could go on and on.


----------



## Deo (Feb 27, 2011)

Gibby said:


> I like those things. Some zookeeper type came to my primary school once with one of those. It gave me a hug. :3








[video=youtube;4r7wHMg5Yjg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4r7wHMg5Yjg[/video]


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Feb 27, 2011)

Fox Fang said:


> This forum needs moar foxes and wolves.


 
OP said rare, not you turn around and see 20 of them in an orgy... :/


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Feb 27, 2011)

Valery91Thunder said:


> - Rare hybrids (That won't be something like Fox/Wolf or Fox/Dragon, but stuff like, for instance, Rat/Insect ? )


 
Hi 030


----------



## Xegras (Feb 27, 2011)

I urm speshal snwflak?

http://farm1.static.flickr.com/132/377023292_953997683d.jpg

I could not stop laughing at that photo.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Feb 27, 2011)

I don't see what the problem with the foxes and wolves is. Sure, you see a lot of them, but they belong to _individuals _who clearly like those animals enough to have them as a 'sona or suit


----------



## Deo (Feb 27, 2011)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> Hi 030


 Are you a rat/insect?

Or a ferret, cat, wolf, tiger, fox, raccoon mix? 

If the latter then you are not rare.


----------



## israfur (Feb 27, 2011)

Insects and aquatic animals, that's for sure! ^^
I think they're pretty cool though, the few that I've come across. I don't think it'd hurt to have more in the fandom.
I get told from others that my fursona is an uncommon one, but I don't really feel that it is lol.


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Feb 27, 2011)

Deo said:


> Are you a rat/insect?
> 
> Or a ferret, cat, wolf, tiger, fox, raccoon mix?
> 
> If the latter then you are not rare.


 
But the species thread says I'm the only of my kindddd :V


----------



## Tewin Follow (Feb 27, 2011)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> But the species thread says I'm the only of my kindddd :V


 
Ferrets already look like kitty/dog/snake crosses.
TRY HARDER :V


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Feb 27, 2011)

Harebelle said:


> Ferrets already look like kitty/dog/snake crosses.
> TRY HARDER :V


 
SHOULD I ADD SPARKLES TO BE MORE ORIGINAL? :V


----------



## Tewin Follow (Feb 27, 2011)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> SHOULD I ADD SPARKLES TO BE MORE ORIGINAL? :V


 
Little, useless wings are a must, too.


----------



## Icky (Feb 27, 2011)

Fox Fang said:


> This forum needs moar foxes and wolves.


 
No, we really don't need any more unimaginative perverts here, but thanks!


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Feb 27, 2011)

Harebelle said:


> Little, useless wings are a must, too.


 
K brb mspaint


----------



## Oovie (Feb 27, 2011)

A Fossa?


----------



## Tewin Follow (Feb 27, 2011)

A goose.


----------



## Kaamos (Feb 27, 2011)

Harebelle said:


> A goose.


 
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/sixel

I think I'm sticking with sharktopus. Best species ever.


----------



## Icky (Feb 27, 2011)

Harebelle said:


> A goose.


 
www.furaffinity.com/user/sixel

Kaamos you suck >:[


----------



## crustone (Feb 27, 2011)

Wolves
Foxes
Dragons
Cats


----------



## Xegras (Feb 27, 2011)

I gotta say Danny Devito is a damn rare species.


----------



## Heliophobic (Feb 27, 2011)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> Squirrels are not common. Nor are chinchillas, cows, bulls, list could go on and on.


 
They may not be common, but I can name a lot more uncommon species.


----------



## Kalimba (Feb 27, 2011)

How about chihuahua dogs?

I yet need to see that one.


----------



## Spatel (Feb 27, 2011)

Icky said:


> No, we really don't need any more unimaginative perverts here, but thanks!


 
True, more imaginative perverts are really what we need.


----------



## Kalimba (Feb 27, 2011)

Spatel said:


> True, more imaginative perverts are really what we need.


 
Like this?


----------



## Digitalpotato (Feb 27, 2011)

Rare fursonae species:

-Seals
-Sea Lions
-Walruses
-Atlas Moth
-Thylacines
-Monarch Butterflies
-Turtles that aren't koopas
-Non-raptor dinosaurs
-Ducks
-Cockroaches 
-Arthopods who aren't wasps or bees. 
-Ostriches
-Lampreys
-Oryxes
-Beavers
-Giraffes
-Okapi
-Hippoes
-River dolphins
-Deep-sea fish
-A lot of fish in general. 
-Non-mer fish. 
-Rhinoes
-Tuataras
-Manta Rays 
-Non-Great-White, hammerhead, or tiger sharks. 
-Chinchillas. (Ask Randy - Both of us would like to see more of these)
-Guinea Pigs
-Red Pandas
-Meerkats that aren't Timon inspired. 
-Herpestids 
-Civets
-Aardvarks
-Gila Monsters
-Beardies
-Caracals
-flying Foxes
-Pangolins
-Shrews
-Kangaroo mice
-Thylacoleo
-Marsupial Lion
-whale sharks
-Ceteceans that aren't dolphins or orcas
-Digimon that aren't Guilmon, Renamon, or Agumon. (I've so far only seen one Anubismon.)


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 27, 2011)

Kalimba said:


> How about chihuahua dogs?
> 
> I yet need to see that one.


 
I had a Chinese Crested character once. Small dogs can be adorable (especially long-haired Chihuahuas, so cute!)


----------



## Fox Fang (Feb 27, 2011)

Digitalpotato said:


> -flying Foxes


 
OH shit I want one! You are a genius. 

I wonder what's the rarest Canid animal in this forum?


----------



## Digitalpotato (Feb 27, 2011)

Fox Fang said:


> OH shit I want one! You are a genius.
> 
> I wonder what's the rarest Canid animal in this forum?


 

I've only seen one Dhole or Hokkaido Wolf. 

Also hate to break it to you but Flying Foxes aren't canid.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 27, 2011)

Digitalpotato said:


> I've only seen one Dhole or Hokkaido Wolf.
> 
> Also hate to break it to you but Flying Foxes aren't canid.


 
Hokkaido wolf <3


----------



## Fox Fang (Feb 27, 2011)

Digitalpotato said:


> I've only seen one Dhole or Hokkaido Wolf.


 
I feel like changing my Fursona just because foxes are so damn common. Wolves are just as common too. >_< I only like Canid's though. Coyote's are pretty badass and now that I think about it I don't recall seeing too many of those. 



> Also hate to break it to you but Flying Foxes aren't canid.


 
http://jenspeace.files.wordpress.com/2010/08/flying_fox_jbw1.jpg

I thought they were foxes with wings, not bats. >_< ..... now I feel dumb cause I should have know that.

FFFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## Lemoncholic (Feb 27, 2011)

I would have thought Pangolins would be more common because of Concession. I'm somewhat surprised.


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Feb 27, 2011)

I have been thinking of having a bangaa fursona but it doesn't matter because I'm not paying anyone for art and I can't draw art.


----------



## Icky (Feb 27, 2011)

Fox Fang said:


> http://jenspeace.files.wordpress.com/2010/08/flying_fox_jbw1.jpg
> 
> I thought they were foxes with wings, not bats. >_< ..... now I feel dumb cause I should have know that.
> 
> FFFFFFFFFFFFFF


 
Ahahaha, that's so stupid.


----------



## Fox Fang (Feb 27, 2011)

Icky said:


> Ahahaha, that's so stupid.



Thx for that Icky. I knew I could count on you to make me feel better. >_<


----------



## Icky (Feb 27, 2011)

Fox Fang said:


> Thx for that Icky. I knew I could count on you to make me feel better. >_<


 
You're welcome :3


----------



## Spoosty (Feb 27, 2011)

I didn't read this entire topic (dun kill meeeee if this was already said D; ) But what about them dinosaurs? :3


----------



## supernipple (Feb 28, 2011)

I'm planning on drawing my fursona today and uploading it, I'm a Lynx


----------



## Valery91Thunder (Feb 28, 2011)

> Dog breeds, not species.



Ach, my mistake, you're right. x.x


----------



## Digitalpotato (Feb 28, 2011)

Oh yeah, rare mythicals:

-For that matter quite a bit of mythicals are rare. 
-Kamaitachi
-Baku or whatever that Tapir Youkai is
-That jellyfish Youkai 
-Nekomata
-Plushes, pool toys, other kinds of toys that are really tsukumogami. (Hey. only explanation I can think of.  )
-Kappa
-Tengu
-Tsuchinoko


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 28, 2011)

Digitalpotato said:


> Oh yeah, rare mythicals:
> 
> -For that matter quite a bit of mythicals are rare.
> -Kamaitachi
> ...


 
I have seen on of those.
Personally I want to see more cryptid sonas. Like the Jersey Devil or Ogopogo.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Feb 28, 2011)

I've seen a couple cryptid sonas like Thylacines, Sasquatches, and Nessies.


----------



## Love! (Feb 28, 2011)

unless i'm very much mistaken
i'm the only doll here


----------



## Digitalpotato (Feb 28, 2011)

Gee I wonder why.  (notices you're in the Uncanny Valley)


----------



## Oovie (Feb 28, 2011)

Lemoncholic said:


> I would have thought Pangolins would be more common because of Concession. I'm somewhat surprised.


 Concession? Doesn't surprise me really.


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 28, 2011)

Pretty much any bird other than the crow.

I used to think sharks were pretty rare but they seem to have caught on.


----------



## Love! (Feb 28, 2011)

Digitalpotato said:


> Gee I wonder why.  (notices you're in the Uncanny Valley)


Teehee. <3


----------



## Xegras (Feb 28, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> Pretty much any bird other than the crow.
> 
> I used to think sharks were pretty rare but they seem to have caught on.



Foxes
Huskies
Sharks to be the next overused oversexed species?


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 28, 2011)

Xegras said:


> Sharks to be the next overused oversexed species?


 
Well, I certainly wouldn't mind seeing more drawings of them.


----------



## Milo (Feb 28, 2011)

mother fucking dolphins.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 28, 2011)

Milo said:


> mother fucking dolphins.


 man, most people with pinniped fursonas are either "LOOKIT ME I'M UNIQUE" or denying that they want to have sex with dolphins

you're not either of those, right :<


----------



## Milo (Feb 28, 2011)

Skift said:


> man, most people with pinniped fursonas are either "LOOKIT ME I'M UNIQUE" or denying that they want to have sex with dolphins
> 
> you're not either of those, right :<


 
...the fuck?

I don't really even have a fursona. I haven't made a character or anything. I just figured I'd choose the species I like the most.


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Feb 28, 2011)

Skift said:


> man, most people with pinniped fursonas are either "LOOKIT ME I'M UNIQUE" or denying that they want to have sex with dolphins
> 
> you're not either of those, right :<



Isn't that every species outside the big 3


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 28, 2011)

Milo said:


> ...the fuck?
> 
> I don't really even have a fursona. I haven't made a character or anything. I just figured I'd choose the species I like the most.


 
i'm srs, man. But yeah, I'm in the same boat as you. It's just something I like, didn't really put a ton of thought in it, and I've had it the longest of any of my characters/sonas.


----------



## Love! (Feb 28, 2011)

are rabbits still surprisingly underrepresented in porn?


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 28, 2011)

Love! said:


> are rabbits still surprisingly underrepresented in porn?


 
Straight porn with rabbits is hard to find in my experience.


----------



## Xegras (Feb 28, 2011)

Skift said:


> Straight porn with rabbits is hard to find in my experience.


 
Straight?
Rabbits?

BUAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA you're kidding right?


----------



## Love! (Feb 28, 2011)

Skift said:


> Straight porn with rabbits is hard to find in my experience.


 straight porn is boring anyway


----------



## Xenke (Feb 28, 2011)

Pokemon. :I

:V


----------



## Valery91Thunder (Feb 28, 2011)

Seriously? I've seen tons of pokÃ¨sonas to be honest o.o
Well, some species are redundant, but there are a lot of PokÃ¨morphs anyway.


----------



## Milo (Feb 28, 2011)

Xegras said:


> Straight?
> Rabbits?
> 
> BUAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA you're kidding right?


 
I've come across quite a bit of lesbian rabbit stuff :S


----------



## Love! (Feb 28, 2011)

Milo said:


> I've come across quite a bit of lesbian rabbit stuff :S


 awesome


----------



## Mint (Feb 28, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Pokemon. :I
> 
> :V


 
Aww, man, no. I see Pokemon ALL the time.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 28, 2011)

guys, that's what i mean

"Straight" as in not homosexual
not as in whether the characters are male or female


----------



## Love! (Feb 28, 2011)

Skift said:


> guys, that's what i mean
> 
> "Straight" as in not homosexual
> not as in whether the characters are male or female


 right
i know you weren't referring to the target audience
but i stand by my earlier statement


----------



## Xegras (Feb 28, 2011)

Milo said:


> I've come across quite a bit of lesbian rabbit stuff :S



Wut


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 28, 2011)

my first alt was a lesbian rabbit


----------



## Digitalpotato (Feb 28, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> Pretty much any bird other than the crow.
> 
> I used to think sharks were pretty rare but they seem to have caught on.


 
There are actually a shitton of Eagles, Blue Jays, Ravens, and Phoenixes.


----------



## Love! (Feb 28, 2011)

Skift said:


> my first alt was a lesbian rabbit


 my only alt is a lesbian rabbit


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 28, 2011)

Digitalpotato said:


> There are actually a shitton of Eagles, Blue Jays, Ravens, and Phoenixes.


 
Now that you mention it, I have seen a lot of blue jays and ravens.  I don't think I've really seen many eagles that weren't gryphons, and I don't think I've ever seen anyone whose sona was a phoenix.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Feb 28, 2011)

I would have expected more phoenixes and ravens.

What about animals that are only in one fictional movie? Ewoks, [dare I say it] Na'avi, etc.? I haven't seen one.


----------



## Love! (Feb 28, 2011)

Commiecomrade said:


> I would have expected more phoenixes and ravens.
> 
> What about animals that are only in one fictional movie? Ewoks, [dare I say it] Na'avi, etc.? I haven't seen one.


 You haven't been searching hard enough for that level of fail. http://community.livejournal.com/tothehometree


----------



## Nekomimi (Feb 28, 2011)

I very recently changed from being a Wolf-Cat to a Wolf-Owl...

XENKE; YOU ARE NOW SPECIAL AGAIN!!


----------



## israfur (Feb 28, 2011)

Commiecomrade said:


> I would have expected more phoenixes and ravens.


 Unfortunately there are a lot of people who think mythology is stupid, and prefer the real animals so they can feel less weird about themselves. >.<


----------



## Icky (Feb 28, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> Now that you mention it, I have seen a lot of blue jays and ravens.  I don't think I've really seen many eagles that weren't gryphons, and I don't think I've ever seen anyone whose sona was a phoenix.


 
Sadly, yeah. Corvids are absolutely the most popular choice.

but that doesn't stop everybody giving them eagle beaks >:[


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 28, 2011)

Icky said:


> Sadly, yeah. Corvids are absolutely the most popular choice.
> 
> but that doesn't stop everybody giving them eagle beaks >:[


 
durrrr, you mean all birds don't have the same beaks? |:B


----------



## Icky (Feb 28, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> durrrr, you mean all birds don't have the same beaks? |:B


 
rrgh


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 28, 2011)

Icky said:


> rrgh


 
well at least he is aware of it


----------



## Attaman (Feb 28, 2011)

Were-[species]'s with a human form.  Apparently you can have a non-changed form if you're anything other than human (A Rat that's a Werewolf?  Sure thing, you can have your base rat form!), but the moment you become a Werewolf as a Human it's physically impossible to ever be a human again.

Also, Gibberlings.


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Feb 28, 2011)

Paul'o'fox said:


> I have been thinking of having a bangaa fursona but it doesn't matter because I'm not paying anyone for art and I can't draw art.


I'm actually hoping somebody would draw me a bangaa avatar since I have finally decided my fursona.
Fursona: Bangaa with turquoise skin and turquoise greeny belly with one blue eye one green eye. Also has blonde hair like gibby's avatar's hair.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Feb 28, 2011)

^ My Bangaa Sona's more of a reddish-grey colour. And no the grey isn't cause I'm a western *grey* kangaroo.  



Commiecomrade said:


> I would have expected more phoenixes and ravens.
> 
> What about animals that are only in one fictional movie? Ewoks, [dare I say it] Na'avi, etc.? I haven't seen one.


 
I've seen plenty of Na'vi. 

They're probably not as common as others because not everyone seems to draw them and instead thinks it's trendy to photomorph. And a good nine times out of ten, the result is something that's RIGHT in the Uncanny Valley. The remaining time is "OH MY GOD GET ME A GUN THERE'S A FRIGGIN ZOMBIE IN THE FRONT YARD KILL IT WITH BULLETS AND ITS JUST LIKE THAT MONSTER FROM JEEPERS CREEPERS!!". :S (PROTIP: Na'vi look *very* hideous when you don't photoshop your scalp at all or make it look like you have Na'vi hair. It looks like they ripped off a human's scalp and stuck it on their head.)


----------



## Kiru-kun (Mar 1, 2011)

/points to himself


I'm so rare, no body know what the fuck I am.


----------



## FancySkunk (Mar 1, 2011)

Okay, so no one mentioned skunks either seriously or sarcastically. Am I correct to assume that this means there is a relatively proper amount of skunks?

Also, the oddest I've probably seen is probably a comet moth.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 1, 2011)

FancySkunk said:


> Okay, so no one mentioned skunks either seriously or sarcastically. Am I correct to assume that this means there is a relatively proper amount of skunks?
> 
> Also, the oddest I've probably seen is probably a comet moth.


 I've seen plenty of skunk furfags before. Your assumption is correct.


----------



## Valery91Thunder (Mar 1, 2011)

> There are actually a shitton of Eagles, Blue Jays, Ravens, and Phoenixes.


Blue Jays are now common because of Regular Show. I've seen a lot of BJay sonas after the first airing of the show.



> Am I correct to assume that this means there is a relatively proper amount of skunks?


I've seen quite a lot of skunks to be honest. :/


----------



## FancySkunk (Mar 1, 2011)

Valery91Thunder said:


> I've seen quite a lot of skunks to be honest. :/


I don't doubt that skunks are well-represented. The feeling I get is that they're common enough, but aren't absolutely everywhere.


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Mar 1, 2011)

FancySkunk said:


> Okay, so no one mentioned skunks either seriously or sarcastically. Am I correct to assume that this means there is a relatively proper amount of skunks?
> 
> Also, the oddest I've probably seen is probably a comet moth.


I have seen a human fursona before.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Mar 1, 2011)

FancySkunk said:


> Okay, so no one mentioned skunks either seriously or sarcastically. Am I correct to assume that this means there is a relatively proper amount of skunks?
> 
> Also, the oddest I've probably seen is probably a comet moth.


 
Skunks have been fairly popular thanks to Sabrina Online.


----------



## Love! (Mar 1, 2011)

Digitalpotato said:


> Skunks have been fairly popular thanks to Sabrina Online.


 i met a few skunks while i was wandering around on the mainsite
they were kind of awesome


----------



## Oovie (Mar 1, 2011)

For birds I usually see the blue jay, crow, raven, eagle, gryphon, phoneix, and red-tailed hawk. Blue jay would be especially rough now with Regular Show, I saw a dude with "NOT MORDECAI" in his profile somewhere. Haha!



Icky said:


> Sadly, yeah. Corvids are absolutely the most popular choice.


 Calling someone a Corvid, is that specific to the family Corvidae? Mine is giving me a headache because it's family is Artamidae, but it shares Corvid lineage... So I'm not so sure if it's right to denounce/accept it as Corvid.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Mar 1, 2011)

Love! said:


> i met a few skunks while i was wandering around on the mainsite
> they were kind of awesome


 
Yeah. 

Plsu some people would like skunks because they have very fluffy and huggable tails the way most people draw them.


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 1, 2011)

I gotta admit, even though she's got a weird obsession, Claire is my favorite skunk x3


----------



## israfur (Mar 1, 2011)

Skift said:


> I gotta admit, even though she's got a weird obsession, Claire is my favorite skunk x3


 
Woah that fursona is seriously interesting -and not in a bad way 
I never would have thought of the shaving full-body mohawk, it's cute though.


----------



## israfur (Mar 1, 2011)

Kiru-kun said:


> /points to himself
> 
> 
> I'm so rare, no body know what the fuck I am.


 
A few years back I made a story that had a jerboa character, that could talk to the astrology star animals in the sky... 
But no fursona, I think they're neat though.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Mar 1, 2011)

What about Feathered Serpents?


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 1, 2011)

israfur said:


> Woah that fursona is seriously interesting -and not in a bad way
> I never would have thought of the shaving full-body mohawk, it's cute though.


 
Yeah, I also love how she keeps in-character when she talks. Adorable x3


----------



## Icky (Mar 1, 2011)

Oovie said:


> For birds I usually see the blue jay, crow, raven, eagle, gryphon, phoneix, and red-tailed hawk. Blue jay would be especially rough now with Regular Show, I saw a dude with "NOT MORDECAI" in his profile somewhere. Haha!
> 
> 
> Calling someone a Corvid, is that specific to the family Corvidae? Mine is giving me a headache because it's family is Artamidae, but it shares Corvid lineage... So I'm not so sure if it's right to denounce/accept it as Corvid.


 
Hrm. Yeah, I was referring to members of the Corvidae family, but I thought magpies were included there?

I'd say it's close enough, honestly.


----------



## Oovie (Mar 1, 2011)

Digitalpotato said:


> What about Feathered Serpents?


 I'd say you're right, snakes in general even. But I've never seen a snake sona with feathers which surprises me as I see people stick feathers on species that don't belong all the time. But I've never seen someone do a feathered serpent, rather they go with normal snakes.



Icky said:


> Hrm. Yeah, I was referring to members of the Corvidae family, but I thought magpies were included there?
> 
> I'd say it's close enough, honestly.


Not sure how accurate wiki is for this but: "The bird was named for its similarity in colouration to the European Magpie; it was a common practice for early settlers to name plants and animals after European counterparts"

Not true Magpies, they're I believe a Butcherbird.


----------



## israfur (Mar 1, 2011)

Skift said:


> Yeah, I also love how she keeps in-character when she talks. Adorable x3


 
lol really?
I really like how the shaved parts make her look like a pastel pink/white skunk, without the generic hair dye or anything, just natural.


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 1, 2011)

It kind of annoys me how I've never seen a bumblebee character. Bumblebees are the best bees.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Mar 1, 2011)

Tropical birds
Amphibians
Sleipnir


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Mar 1, 2011)

Skift said:


> It kind of annoys me how I've never seen a bumblebee character. Bumblebees are the best bees.


Ja but bees are terribleeee

they sting you and shit


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 1, 2011)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> Ja but bees are terribleeee
> 
> they sting you and shit


ferrets and cats bite and ferrets steal yo stuff


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Mar 1, 2011)

But they don't kill themselves when they do it

See it's alright to want to do bad things, as long as you don't die

then it's just weird ;|


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 1, 2011)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> But they don't kill themselves when they do it
> 
> See it's alright to want to do bad things, as long as you don't die
> 
> then it's just weird ;|


 i could imagine that when a ferret bites you, a swarm of ferrets is formed.


----------



## Icky (Mar 1, 2011)

Oovie said:


> I'd say you're right, snakes in general even. But I've never seen a snake sona with feathers which surprises me as I see people stick feathers on species that don't belong all the time. But I've never seen someone do a feathered serpent, rather they go with normal snakes.
> 
> 
> Not sure how accurate wiki is for this but: "The bird was named for its similarity in colouration to the European Magpie; it was a common practice for early settlers to name plants and animals after European counterparts"
> ...


I'd assume Wikipedia would be pretty accurate for this. I mean, anybody writing an article on an Australian Magpie has got to know what they are.

And I really didn't know that. Huh. 
 (Butcherbirds are awesome)


----------



## FancySkunk (Mar 1, 2011)

Digitalpotato said:


> What about Feathered Serpents?


I have a friend who's a feathered serpent, though he's barely involved with the fandom at large.


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Mar 1, 2011)

Skift said:


> i could imagine that when a ferret bites you, a swarm of ferrets is formed.



how HIGH do you even have to BE to say something like that


----------



## Xegras (Mar 1, 2011)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> how HIGH do you even have to BE to say something like that


 

Skift
  -
  |
  |
  |
  |
  |
  -
Tybalt



Bout that high.


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Mar 1, 2011)

Are you calling me SHORT


----------



## Bi-Ryu Isshin (Mar 1, 2011)

I've seen all kinds.
A lot of mix breeds like me but my fave was a closet monster herm she was wickedly awesome looking, loved the rainbow colored tongue.


----------



## israfur (Mar 1, 2011)

Hey guys
So I was making this the other day (haven't finished it obv..) and the topic just reminded me of this pic. Cockatiel-dog dude.









I don't have a scanner, so sorry for the fuzziness. D;


----------



## tonecameg (Mar 1, 2011)

I was gonna say aye aye but found myself surprised at the search results, some of which did not look fugly.  still made up only like 10% of the dog searches.  

I'd like to see more tree kangaroos

and more wolverines

and more bats
why do I hardly see bats in my submission watchlist e,e


----------



## Bi-Ryu Isshin (Mar 1, 2011)

israfur said:


> Hey guys
> So I was making this the other day (haven't finished it obv..) and the topic just reminded me of this pic. Cockatiel-dog dude.
> 
> 
> ...


 That is an awesome mix breed x3 very unique and I like you art style ^^


----------



## israfur (Mar 1, 2011)

Bi-Ryu Isshin said:


> That is an awesome mix breed x3 very unique and I like you art style ^^


 thank youuuuuuuuu :]
yeah the ears are supposed to be like the cret of a cockatiels, love those birds
I like your sona, cheetah mixes are badass<3


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 1, 2011)

Oovie said:


> For birds I usually see the blue jay, crow, raven, eagle, gryphon, phoneix, and red-tailed hawk.



Gryphons don't get to count as birds. They're only half bird and I've seen people use a variety of different kinds of birds and big cats to customise their gryphons.



israfur said:


> thank youuuuuuuuu :]
> yeah the ears are supposed to be like the crest of a cockatiels, love those birds


 
That is pretty awesome.  I'll see your dog/cockatiel and raise you a fennec/cockatoo.  Only the massive ears of a fennec fox can match the cockatoo's epic crest.


----------



## israfur (Mar 2, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> That is pretty awesome.  I'll see your dog/cockatiel and raise you a fennec/cockatoo.  Only the massive ears of a fennec fox can match the cockatoo's epic crest.


 Oh gosh I hadn't thought of that, that is good! =o.o=
And thank you x3


----------



## Valery91Thunder (Mar 2, 2011)

> I've seen people use a variety of different kinds of birds and big cats to customise their gryphons.


In my opinion, customized gryphons are pretty nice, especially the owl/snow leopard combination, even though it's becoming quite popular and common.

Also: I think that AyCee http://www.furaffinity.net/user/aycee/ is the only chimera character I've seen in the furdom (she's not using her chimera form anymore lately, but whatever).


----------



## Oovie (Mar 2, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> Gryphons don't get to count as birds.


  As much as I secretly agree, we're short enough as is on birds and I'm  not about to start shooing them off because they could only half commit  to awesome.



PenningtontheSkunk said:


> Tropical birds
> Amphibians
> Sleipnir


Isn't any bird that comes from a tropical zone a tropical bird really? Otherwise that'd make me one. Have also seen green wing macaws, cockatoos, harpy eagles, all living within tropical climates.
The lack of amphibians bugs me, I thought anyone who liked reptiles would be all over salamanders and newts.
Sleipnir... I don't like horses, seem rare enough as is, and not sure would want 8 legs.


----------



## Dodger Greywing (Mar 2, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> Gryphons don't get to count as birds. They're only half bird and I've seen people use a variety of different kinds of birds and big cats to customise their gryphons.


Osprey and gray wolf gryphon here! There are actually quite a few osprey gryphons, but I don't see many wolf gryphons.

My alts are a red kangaroo/jackrabbit hybrid and a pink Pomeranian.

I don't see many poodles. I think the only two I've seen are DickBitch Molly and PinkScooby. Or Golden Retrievers! For being on the most popular dogs in America, they sure are underrepresented in the fandom.

Also, Dyluck, I really like your signature. Fritz the Cat was an awesome movie.


----------



## Love! (Mar 2, 2011)

israfur said:


> Hey guys
> So I was making this the other day (haven't finished it obv..) and the topic just reminded me of this pic. Cockatiel-dog dude.
> 
> 
> ...


 dude
that's hot :-o


----------



## Digitalpotato (Mar 2, 2011)

Oovie said:


> I'd say you're right, snakes in general even. But I've never seen a snake sona with feathers which surprises me as I see people stick feathers on species that don't belong all the time. But I've never seen someone do a feathered serpent, rather they go with normal snakes.


 
Yeah, you think they would. 

And no, feathers aren't "nonsensical" on raptors.  


What about rarely-seen Digimon? I've only seen one Anubismon on Twitter....*looks in the mirror*


----------



## Oovie (Mar 2, 2011)

Digitalpotato said:


> And no, feathers aren't "nonsensical" on raptors.


 The most sensible thing there is! Not drawing feathers on your raptors is a slap in the face to birds everywhere.


----------



## Wolven Bruh (Mar 2, 2011)

israfur said:


> Hey guys
> So I was making this the other day (haven't finished it obv..) and the topic just reminded me of this pic. Cockatiel-dog dude.
> 
> 
> ...



OMG SO HAWT
I'd fanart that if you drew up a reference o_o


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 2, 2011)

A mole.


----------



## Bi-Ryu Isshin (Mar 2, 2011)

israfur said:


> thank youuuuuuuuu :]
> yeah the ears are supposed to be like the cret of a cockatiels, love those birds
> I like your sona, cheetah mixes are badass<3


 Oh my thank you hehe. 

I will admit this is my first time seeing a bird mixed with a dog and my favorite part are the cheeks.


----------



## DevHalena (Mar 2, 2011)

I think the fandom could do with more frilled lizards!


----------



## Ames (Mar 3, 2011)

No love for crustaceans....


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 3, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> A mole.


Redwall had the best anthro moles. They talked funny :3c


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 3, 2011)

Skift said:


> Redwall had the best anthro moles. They talked funny :3c


 
Ee moleyspeek iz ee best, but moi moleyspeek dun sound vurry gud, burr aye.


----------



## Slyck (Mar 3, 2011)

I have yet to see a hairy Italian as a fursona.


----------



## SilverKarja (Mar 3, 2011)

There does seem to be a growing amount of antelopes...slowly but still growing.  Hoofstock in general really.  

Though why does it seem like the majority of deer are white tails?  There's so many cool deer species out there, I adore the tusked deer and muleys.

But, my fursona is an Arabian(Dromedary..though Dromedary is actually one of over 50 different breeds/types of Arabians) Camel in my main form, Karelian Bear Dog and Ibizan Hound on the side forms.  And I really do try to draw rare species and breeds as much as possible.  

I don't know though, it seems like a lot of furries have a hard time finding beauty and cool factors in more unusual animals.  I mean...I've had furries tell me numbats are ugly?  @.@


----------



## Valery91Thunder (Mar 3, 2011)

FAF, find me someone with a Kelpie sona.


----------



## Oovie (Mar 3, 2011)

Valery91Thunder said:


> FAF, find me someone with a Kelpie sona.


 If you don't want furries to hug you, there's a good way to scare them off.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Mar 3, 2011)

SilverKarja said:


> There does seem to be a growing amount of antelopes...slowly but still growing.  Hoofstock in general really.


 
Kadath may have affected some of them.  although everyone seems to love Puzzle. (I like Nightshade better. :< It's not every day you see someone draw an anubian with a semi-fluffy tail like jackals have IRL)


----------



## Hazel (Mar 3, 2011)

Hmm...were lemurs mentioned? Ooh, and lobsters.


----------



## Dusque (Mar 3, 2011)

well, im a fennec :3 you dont see those too often


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 3, 2011)

Dusque said:


> well, im a fennec :3 you dont see those too often


 
Funny guy right here


----------



## Dusque (Mar 3, 2011)

oh xD guess i dont know what im talkin bout, huh? ive never met one..


----------



## israfur (Mar 3, 2011)

Digitalpotato said:


> Kadath may have affected some of them.  although everyone seems to love Puzzle. (I like Nightshade better. :< It's not every day you see someone draw an anubian with a semi-fluffy tail like jackals have IRL)




 As an anubian I'd never draw my fursona with a thin tail, it'd look too awkward on his body in my opinion xD


----------



## H.nightroad (Mar 4, 2011)

how bout cassowaries? (sorry if its been suggested, I only got to the second page before getting bored) Cassowaries are awesome, they're pretty much the most dangerous bird I know of, 






http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cassowary


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 4, 2011)

I would love to see some non-corvid, non-bird-of-prey featheries. :3


----------



## Jesie (Mar 4, 2011)

I drew a lionfish 'sona for a friend. He said he was a wolf, tho one look at him and I said "LOL NO U R NOT A WOLF YOU LAZY, STICKY, SMELLY, RATTY ASS HAIRED FAT BASTARD. Wolves are majestic animals. You're about as majestic as a pile of shit."

So instead I drew him as what he really looked like. A lazy, sticky, smelly, ratty ass finned fat fish. (Nothing bad aimed toward lionfish, but they are all those characteristics. Floating around, eatin' all the smaller fishes like their shit don't stink >:I )


I've found non-furries tend to pick the most original animals because they're not subjected to a large group of morons who constantly tell/show them that their winged rainbow colored neon eight foot dicked fox-wolf characters are so original. If you don't give those options to people, they tend to pick the most bare-boned animal they truly like.

To date, I know none furries who are: A dragonfly, snow leopard, tyrannosaurus-rex, giraffe, praying mantis, pug, and a jaguar/slothbear mix. And lionfish too if you include that one friend of mine who said he was a wolf tho I soon corrected him.



israfur: You look very original with that anime hair and piercings à² _à²


----------



## Nyxneko (Mar 4, 2011)

Jesie said:


> israfur: You look very original with that anime hair and piercings à² _à²


 
Oh be nice, its cute XD


----------



## Jesie (Mar 4, 2011)

Yeah, it looks really cute on the fuck-ton load of other sonas who have the same anime hair and piercings too...


----------



## Bi-Ryu Isshin (Mar 4, 2011)

Valery91Thunder said:


> FAF, find me someone with a Kelpie sona.


 Kelpies freak me out xD I read about them briefly in a book about drawing creatures and when I read it I was like "What the hell they lure women and children to devour?! NOT COOL." xD


----------



## STB (Mar 4, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Oh, look it's this thread again. It's k, I like this one. c:
> 
> Fandom could always use some chameleons.


 
Agreed.


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 4, 2011)

Skift said:


> I would love to see some non-corvid, non-bird-of-prey featheries. :3


 
yes hello

I am a cockatoo.



Jesie said:


> So instead I drew him as what he really looked like. A lazy, sticky, smelly, ratty ass finned fat fish.


 
yesssssss, I love it


----------



## Shadow (Mar 4, 2011)

I'm the only Hyvanine, but that may be because I made the species. :3


----------



## Haystack (Mar 4, 2011)

Clayton said:


> . . . .hwo about........ aboutttt
> Raccoon Dogs/Tanuki



There don't seem to be many tanukis around.  I play one of the 4-5 total who exist on FurryMUCK.  I've seen a dozen or so here on FA.


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 4, 2011)

Polyplacaphora


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 4, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> yes hello
> 
> I am a cockatoo.



but your avatar is of a cockatiel...???


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 4, 2011)

Zrcalo said:


> but your avatar is of a cockatiel...???


 
Yeah, and I'm not a gargoyle, the Grinch, a guitar playing dog, Sufjan Stevens, Star Wolf, or any of a variety of fighting game characters, either.  Fancy that!


----------



## Machine (Mar 4, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> Yeah, and I'm not a gargoyle, the Grinch, a guitar playing dog, Sufjan Stevens, Star Wolf, or any of a variety of fighting game characters, either. Fancy that!


That cockatiel is just dandy.


----------



## pjt (Mar 4, 2011)

Blue jays use to be rare

*Shakes fist at Regular Show*


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 4, 2011)

pjt said:


> Blue jays use to be rare
> 
> *Shakes fist at Regular Show*


 
I am pretty sure that they were the most common type of bird even before that show came out actually


----------



## LawrenceXVIII (Mar 4, 2011)

KingCheetah is a Rare Ones :O
Theres Still got some Saharan Cheetah Seen Here (this news is old)
http://www.newscientist.com/data/images/ns/cms/dn16656/dn16656-1_500.jpg


----------



## Dodger Greywing (Mar 4, 2011)

Skift said:


> I would love to see some non-corvid, non-bird-of-prey featheries. :3


 Bombird is a heron, Graffiti is an egret, Sixel is a goose, Swandog's a mute swan gryphon and her husband is a Mandarin duck gryphon, Daef's a toucan gryphon... There's a lot, actually.

I want to see more passerine birds, like orioles or red-winged blackbirds or any of the hundreds of little adorable songbirds out there. WHY ARE THERE NOT MORE CUTE FINCH PEOPLE?!


----------



## adtuna1192 (Mar 4, 2011)

what abouts lemmings?


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 4, 2011)

Dodger Greywing said:


> Bombird is a heron, Graffiti is an egret, Sixel is a goose, Swandog's a mute swan gryphon and her husband is a Mandarin duck gryphon, Daef's a toucan gryphon... There's a lot, actually.
> 
> I want to see more passerine birds, like orioles or red-winged blackbirds or any of the hundreds of little adorable songbirds out there. WHY ARE THERE NOT MORE CUTE FINCH PEOPLE?!


 
Easog was a bee-eater for a while

but I guess that those are only near-passerines


----------



## Oovie (Mar 4, 2011)

Skift said:


> I would love to see some non-corvid, non-bird-of-prey featheries. :3


I'm an Artamidae! Not a clue how to pronounce it; Ar-tam-i-die? AKA Butcherbird. *fist pump*



Dodger Greywing said:


> Bombird is a heron, Graffiti is an egret, Sixel is a goose, Swandog's a mute swan gryphon and her husband is a Mandarin duck gryphon, Daef's a toucan gryphon... There's a lot, actually.
> 
> I want to see more passerine birds, like orioles or red-winged blackbirds or any of the hundreds of little adorable songbirds out there. WHY ARE THERE NOT MORE CUTE FINCH PEOPLE?!


 I'll also add Anjila as a toucan, and I love Graffiti's egret!


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 4, 2011)

I also know of one artist who is a cardinal and another that is a falcon of some kind

Also, I love how this thread has just turned into bird chat


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 4, 2011)

Oh, I made a cardinal because I love those buggers xD

I was going to go with a ruffed grouse, but they're not as "cute", imo.


----------



## Oovie (Mar 4, 2011)

Speaking of cute, anyone want to take a guess what birds these are...?


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 4, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> yes hello
> 
> I am a cockatoo.


 oh okay as long as you're not a cockatiel
those birds hate me


Dodger Greywing said:


> Bombird is a heron, Graffiti is an egret, Sixel is a goose, Swandog's a mute swan gryphon and her husband is a Mandarin duck gryphon, Daef's a toucan gryphon... There's a lot, actually.
> 
> I want to see more passerine birds, like orioles or red-winged blackbirds or any of the hundreds of little adorable songbirds out there. WHY ARE THERE NOT MORE CUTE FINCH PEOPLE?!


 I'd still like to see more even if there are already some out there (hm, I knew about all of those except Bombird, actually). 

I would love to see more songbirds, for sure! Also. I've never seen a mockingbird, nightingale, or birds of paradise...


----------



## Valery91Thunder (Mar 4, 2011)

> Swandog's a mute swan gryphon


I have never seen regular Swans though.


----------



## ChassyCatcoon (Mar 4, 2011)

a-are catcoons rare? 
I mean I can't ever find pictures for inspiration for my drawing

;_;


----------



## Rinz (Mar 4, 2011)

Needs moar geckos.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 4, 2011)

I am one of three people on FA who I know for sure have Citras (the others are a Lemon and a Lime) My primary is still a fox, but Citras are more fun.


----------



## Oovie (Mar 4, 2011)

ChassyCatcoon said:


> a-are catcoons rare?
> I mean I can't ever find pictures for inspiration for my drawing
> 
> ;_;


Is a catcoon something real or is it hybrid? Being serious because I know sometimes a Maine Coon is called a coon cat. Hybrids in general should be rare because of the billions of combinations you can make, unless it's popularized by furries.


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 4, 2011)

needs moar burds still

so i made a cardinal character :3


----------



## Ithkale (Mar 5, 2011)

I would love to see some owls ^v^ and more species of birds!


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 5, 2011)

Alligators, any avians...

My brain can't think right now... but yeah.


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 5, 2011)

Ithkale said:


> I would love to see some owls ^v^ and more species of birds!


 
You should check out electropanda on FA :3


----------



## Digitalpotato (Mar 5, 2011)

israfur said:


> As an anubian I'd never draw my fursona with a thin tail, it'd look too awkward on his body in my opinion xD


 
EXACTLY!!! that's how it should be. Jackals look more like coyotes in real life. Therefore they should have tails like a coyote.


----------



## Icky (Mar 5, 2011)

Skift said:


> needs moar burds still
> 
> so i made a cardinal character :3


 
I was wondering about that avatar.

<3 cardinals


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 5, 2011)

Icky said:


> I was wondering about that avatar.
> 
> <3 cardinals


 They are my favorite birds <3


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 5, 2011)

I'd love to see a goose suiter.


----------



## Icky (Mar 5, 2011)

Skift said:


> They are my favorite birds <3


 
best songbirds

well besides ravens of course

but 2nd best


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 5, 2011)

Icky said:


> best songbirds
> 
> well besides ravens of course
> 
> but 2nd best


 
Ravens =/= songbirds

CAW CAW
CAW QUOTH
CAW CAW


----------



## Riavis (Mar 5, 2011)

Harebelle said:


> Ravens =/= songbirds
> 
> CAW CAW
> CAW QUOTH
> CAW CAW


 
Music to MY ears.


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 5, 2011)

Riavis said:


> Music to MY ears.


 
And not this? :<


----------



## Riavis (Mar 5, 2011)

Skift said:


> And not this? :<


 
I would listen to that, but youtube videos take forever to load on the network I'm on. I'm sure it would though : /


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 5, 2011)

Riavis said:


> I would listen to that, but youtube videos take forever to load on the network I'm on. I'm sure it would though : /


 
Ah, alright. Cardinals have a pretty simple whistled song. It's relaxing, imo.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 5, 2011)

Do you burdfurs have your 'sonas use their wing tip feathers as fingers, or just their feet?
Also, DOESN'T IT ENRAGE YOU!!11 when a bird character who clearly only uses their claws is wearing clothes? HOW DID IT DRESS? THIS MAKES NO SE--


----------



## Oovie (Mar 5, 2011)

Skift said:


> And not this? :<


 A challenger appears!


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 5, 2011)

Harebelle said:


> Do you burdfurs have your 'sonas use their wing tip feathers as fingers, or just their feet?
> Also, DOESN'T IT ENRAGE YOU!!11 when a bird character who clearly only uses their claws is wearing clothes? HOW DID IT DRESS? THIS MAKES NO SE--


 Mine has claw-like arms with wings on them. 

edit: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5355200/
I figure since it's part human, and humans have hands....


Oovie said:


> A challenger appears!


 Too screechy for my ears x3


----------



## Riavis (Mar 5, 2011)

You are some silly burds :V.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 5, 2011)

Skift said:


> Mine has claw-like arms with wings on them.
> 
> edit: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5355200/
> I figure since it's part human, and humans have hands....


 
Okay, that is awesome and clever. :3
Reminds me of horse furs having fingers with mini hooves on the end of each one instead of finger nails.


----------



## Oovie (Mar 5, 2011)

Skift said:


> Too screechy for my ears x3


 Your ears will tune for all screechy and chirpy bird sounds over time I'm sure! I love the "warble" as they call it.



Harebelle said:


> Do you burdfurs have your 'sonas use their wing tip feathers as fingers, or just their feet?
> Also,  DOESN'T IT ENRAGE YOU!!11 when a bird character who clearly only uses  their claws is wearing clothes? HOW DID IT DRESS? THIS MAKES NO  SE--


I like feather fingers, seems hard to proportion the two though and leave the wings looking practical.


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 5, 2011)

Oovie said:


> Your ears will tune for all screechy and chirpy bird sounds over time I'm sure! I love the "warble" as they call it.


My favorite calls are from Kookaburras, but those are not relaxing in the least x3


----------



## Icky (Mar 5, 2011)

Yay birdthread c:



Harebelle said:


> Ravens =/= songbirds
> 
> CAW CAW
> CAW QUOTH
> CAW CAW


 
Well, technically they're considered the largest songbirds. DON'T YOU MOCK MY SINGING VOICE ;v;



Harebelle said:


> Do you burdfurs have your 'sonas use their wing tip feathers as fingers, or just their feet?
> Also, DOESN'T IT ENRAGE YOU!!11 when a bird character who clearly only uses their claws is wearing clothes? HOW DID IT DRESS? THIS MAKES NO SE--


 
My burdsona's feral shaped :V



Skift said:


> Mine has claw-like arms with wings on them.
> 
> edit: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5355200/
> I figure since it's part human, and humans have hands....
> ...


Oh, look, a bird anthro that takes some traits from the bird! 
Awesome job <3


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 5, 2011)

Icky said:


> Yay birdthread c:


FAF needs a burdchat


> Oh, look, a bird anthro that takes some traits from the bird!
> Awesome job <3


 Thankies! I took the idea from Samyena's gull character (that was, taking the normal traits and making them more of a personality trait).


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 5, 2011)

My chickens get along with the wild robins and blackbirds.
It's so cute.


----------



## Icky (Mar 5, 2011)

Skift said:


> FAF needs a burdchat


I don't think we have enough for _that_. Hell, even our FA group has been dead for a year.



> Thankies! I took the idea from Samyena's gull character (that was, taking the normal traits and making them more of a personality trait).


 Bird traits applied to people/peoplethings are cute :3c


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 5, 2011)

I just found out about blue Fairy Wrens! Ours are adorable, noisy little brown things, but this is just beautiful. ;^;
We only have three blue birds (I can think of.)


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 5, 2011)

Harebelle said:


> I just found out about blue Fairy Wrens! Ours are adorable, noisy little brown things, but this is just beautiful. ;^;
> We only have three blue birds (I can think of.)


d'aaaaawww those are adorable :3


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 5, 2011)

Skift said:


> needs moar burds still
> 
> so i made a cardinal character :3


 
Why is it drunk

regardless, I highly approve



Ithkale said:


> I would love to see some owls ^v^ and more species of birds!


 
A ton of them pop up during October

or as they call it

OWLtober



Harebelle said:


> Do you burdfurs have your 'sonas use their wing tip feathers as fingers, or just their feet?
> Also, DOESN'T IT ENRAGE YOU!!11 when a bird character who clearly only uses their claws is wearing clothes? HOW DID IT DRESS? THIS MAKES NO SE--


 
Birds are surprisingly dexterous with their feet.  BIRDS USE TOOLS.



Skift said:


> Mine has claw-like arms with wings on them.
> 
> edit: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5355200/
> I figure since it's part human, and humans have hands....


 
HORRIBLE TALON ARMS~ <3

That is the best way to design anthro bird characters, imo.



Oovie said:


> I like feather fingers, seems hard to proportion the two though and leave the wings looking practical.


 
Those are cute, but I think they're too impractical to give to a character.

You know what I hate though?  When people give a bird normal arms, and then just _slap a pair of wings on their back_ as if they would still work that way.


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 5, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> Why is it drunk
> 
> regardless, I highly approve


No real reason



Dyluck said:


> HORRIBLE TALON ARMS~ <3
> 
> That is the best way to design anthro bird characters, imo.
> Those are cute, but I think they're too impractical to give to a character.
> ...


 
aw man, bird characters with backwings makes me want to backhand someone >:1

And...feathers don't bend like fingers, so winghands seems kinda weird to me.


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 5, 2011)

Skift said:


> No real reason


 
Also the glasses are cute

but HOW ARE THEY STAYING ON HIS HEAD


----------



## Icky (Mar 5, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> A ton of them pop up during October
> 
> or as they call it
> 
> OWLtober


Oh god, people actually say that?



> You know what I hate though?  When people give a bird normal arms, and then just _slap a pair of wings on their back_ as if they would still work that way.


 
rrrgh

all of my hate


----------



## Oovie (Mar 5, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> Those are cute, but I think they're too impractical to give to a character.


  Is it only impractical because birds already use their feet and beak like hands?



Skift said:


> And...feathers don't bend like fingers, so winghands seems kinda weird to me.


It's the reason I've held off on making my sona, I find it very difficult to find the perfect references for "winghands". The most favorable one I've seen was actually one of Blizzard's painting of an Arakkoa. I absolutely adore how he has hands and retains the look of wings, and love those long slender featherfingers. 

Oddly enough they didn't go that route in the game :-|, I thought it looked great.


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 5, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> Also the glasses are cute
> 
> but HOW ARE THEY STAYING ON HIS HEAD


 
MAGIC


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 5, 2011)

Skift said:


> MAGIC


 
gotta get some oakley's man

crush your temples


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 5, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> gotta get some oakley's man
> 
> crush your temples


 
Bird with oakley's? 

Actually
bird with polarized goggles is kinda awesome


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 5, 2011)

Skift said:


> Bird with oakley's?
> 
> Actually
> bird with polarized goggles is kinda awesome


 
bird with aviator goggles :>


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 5, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> bird with aviator goggles :>


 
Awesome

I think this thread has pretty much turned into birdchat


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 5, 2011)

bird chat is best chat


----------



## Machine (Mar 5, 2011)

Is this thread now about birds?


----------



## Icky (Mar 5, 2011)

Moth said:


> Is this thread now about birds?


 
Yeah, pretty much.

...nice avatar :>


----------



## Jesie (Mar 5, 2011)

Birds are reptiles in a way, so it must be about reptiles too. _RIGHT?_



Oovie said:


> A challenger appears!


 
HARK! Another challenger!

Most lovely diesel car engine songbird ever. :3c


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 5, 2011)

Jesie said:


> Birds are reptiles in a way,


 
no, not really


----------



## Oovie (Mar 5, 2011)

Jesie said:


> Birds are reptiles in a way, so it must be about reptiles too. _RIGHT?_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Both have scales, I don't see why not? The baby alligator sounds just as cute as a cockatoo, dawww. <3


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 5, 2011)

Oovie said:


> Both have scales, I don't see why not? The baby alligator sounds just as cute as a cockatoo, dawww. <3


 
well there's the subject of my nightmares for the next few weeks

\sounds like a noise album i listened to once


----------



## Machine (Mar 5, 2011)

Icky said:


> Yeah, pretty much.
> 
> ...nice avatar :>


Caw.


----------



## Icky (Mar 5, 2011)

Jesie said:


> Birds are reptiles in a way, so it must be about reptiles too. _RIGHT?_


...no?

Wings, beaks and feathers =/= stubby legs, teeth and scales.



Moth said:


> Caw.


 
cawcawcawcaw


----------



## Machine (Mar 5, 2011)

Icky said:


> cawcawcawcaw


Have tea and crumpets? Caw.


----------



## Jesie (Mar 5, 2011)

Icky said:


> ...no?
> 
> Wings, beaks and feathers =/= stubby legs, teeth and scales.



Some reptiles have beaks.


----------



## Icky (Mar 5, 2011)

including this post, 51 of the last 85 posts have been by people with bird avatars.


----------



## Machine (Mar 5, 2011)

Icky said:


> including this post, 51 of the last 85 posts have been by people with bird avatars.


Our reign starts now and will last forever.


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 5, 2011)

Moth said:


> Have tea and crumpets? Caw.


 
jolly good eh wot



Jesie said:


> Some reptiles have beaks.


 
those are the ones that just wish they were birds


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Mar 5, 2011)

Ban infract for roleplaying in the den


----------



## Waffles (Mar 5, 2011)

I'm a bird, but I have this cute little googator avatar done, so I'm using it too <3
And I just realized how AWESOME osprey are. I'm becoming a blue osprey -because I never had a definite species anyways-


----------



## Jesie (Mar 5, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> those are the ones that just wish they were birds


 

Reptiles were here before birds. Show respect for your elders.

REPTILE POWER.


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 5, 2011)

Jesie said:


> Reptiles were here before birds. Show respect for your elders.
> 
> REPTILE POWER.


 
So what you're saying is that fish are better than reptiles

SHARK POWER



go back to bed grandpa


----------



## Jesie (Mar 5, 2011)

I can swim better then you, therefor I AM Better then you. ON SNAP

ENJOY GETTING HIT BY AIRPLANES.


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 6, 2011)

Jesie said:


> I can swim better then you, therefor I AM Better then you. ON SNAP
> 
> ENJOY GETTING HIT BY AIRPLANES.


 
enjoy getting hit by oil :>


----------



## Machine (Mar 6, 2011)

Jesie said:


> I can swim better then you, therefor I AM Better then you. ON SNAP
> 
> ENJOY GETTING HIT BY AIRPLANES.


Yo dawg, so I heard you like being poached.


----------



## israfur (Mar 6, 2011)

Jesie said:


> I drew a lionfish 'sona for a friend. He said he was a wolf, tho one look at him and I said "LOL NO U R NOT A WOLF YOU LAZY, STICKY, SMELLY, RATTY ASS HAIRED FAT BASTARD. Wolves are majestic animals. You're about as majestic as a pile of shit."
> 
> So instead I drew him as what he really looked like. A lazy, sticky, smelly, ratty ass finned fat fish. (Nothing bad aimed toward lionfish, but they are all those characteristics. Floating around, eatin' all the smaller fishes like their shit don't stink >:I )
> 
> ...


 
B'AAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWWuuuuuuuuuhhhhhhhhh
-What many furfags are notorious for doing but thx for the input. xD
I for one love his hair and piercings.<3


----------



## Rynkusu (Mar 6, 2011)

I switched over to a Fei Lian, mythological beast from China, I used to be, and still am, a Lynx. I just have to make a different Fursona for each side of my personality.


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 6, 2011)

Jesie said:


> I can swim better then you, therefor I AM Better then you. ON SNAP
> 
> ENJOY GETTING HIT BY AIRPLANES.


 
so how does it feel to get wrestled and molested by large sweaty men


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Mar 6, 2011)

I'd like to see a Lionfish or an Aye-Aye, it would be interesting to see how they would flesh out


----------



## Jesie (Mar 6, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> enjoy getting hit by oil :>



I don't know if you realize this, but alligators don't live _in_ the gulf :v



Skift said:


> so how does it feel to get wrestled and molested by large sweaty men


 
Fuck dat shit.
Only person who wrassles me if Janks. And that's only because I let him. :3c


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Mar 6, 2011)

Skift said:


> so how does it feel to get wrestled and molested by large sweaty men


Is this a thing that actually happens

That sounds like something that isn't actually a thing that happens


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 6, 2011)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> Is this a thing that actually happens
> 
> That sounds like something that isn't actually a thing that happens


 yes

alligator wrestlers cannot tell the gender of an alligator by looking at it, so they have to insert their fingers in and yeah


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Mar 6, 2011)

That sounds like an easy way to get bits of yourself removed

why would you even that sounds ridiculous


----------



## Jesie (Mar 7, 2011)

Alligators tend to stand for it more. They are the puppy-dogs of large reptiles.

Most people don't wrassle crocs tho, as they will NOT stand for it.


Also, Skift, Allow me to correct you.
Gator wrasslers do just that. Wrassle them. They don't do it to check gender but moreso just for sport in roadside shows. Those are also tame gators. They've been around people their entire lives are are quite docile. They have also likely been sexed already so unless the large fat man is a pervert, they should not need to get the gator on it's back to bother checking.
Sexing those gators is normally done when the gator is a chick. Less a chance of bitey bitey.

Sexing wild gators is another story all together. You have to wrassle them, tie them up, and get them to roll over, all of those things are a challenge in themselves. You don't just 'WRASSLE 'EM AND STICK YER FINGER IN' because if you do that to a wild gator without tying it, you will lose fingers, or arms, or anything else that was in the gator's reach.

Also the tail. You got to hold that fucker down or it'll break knee-caps. If they can't get you with the mouth, they'll get you with the tail. The fucker hurts.


----------



## ShadowIce-Wind (Mar 8, 2011)

Well I'm an African Serval. Haven't seen any other servals.


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 8, 2011)

Jesie said:


> werds


 
I meant people who sexed wild gators, ya


----------



## Kyle Necronomicon (Mar 8, 2011)

Me >.>


----------



## Majy_The_Dragon (Mar 12, 2011)

I made up my own species if it counts for much


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 12, 2011)

Majy_The_Dragon said:


> I made up my own species if it counts for much


 
nope


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 12, 2011)

special snowflake


----------



## Ames (Mar 13, 2011)

Don't see many river dolphins.







Derp derp.

But yeah there should be more crocs/alligators.  They're awesome. :V


----------



## Bandit Braith (Mar 13, 2011)

uhm....moogles 

though I guess technically a moogle is a fairy....not an animal.


----------



## bjornpolar (Mar 13, 2011)

Primates.

No one likes them because they are too close to humans. Except lemurs or something.


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 13, 2011)

bjornpolar said:


> Primates.
> 
> No one likes them because they are too close to humans. Except lemurs or something.


 
I have a baboon and a red-shanked douc charatcer. I know someone who has a Colobus monkey, chimp, and some other primates. They are pretty hard to find though.


----------



## CAThulu (Mar 13, 2011)

Lemoncholic said:


> I was looking at somebody complaining about how everybodys fursonas all look the same and are always foxes or wolves and such and I was wondering what species do you not see much?
> 
> Bonus points if the species mentioned isn't fugly.


 
Ridley Scott's Alien (Xenomorph)






which, for the record, is not ugly to me


----------



## Tempered (Mar 14, 2011)

Valery91Thunder said:


> FAF, find me someone with a Kelpie sona.



DONE. http://www.furaffinity.net/user/pisceskelp/

I'd like to see a Scimitar Horned Oryx or Wildebeast. Maybe some uncommon horse breeds, ( No more drafts!) Oooh, or a Chiru.


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 14, 2011)

I have a "fursona" which is a skeleton made of lead.


----------



## Valery91Thunder (Mar 14, 2011)

> DONE. http://www.furaffinity.net/user/pisceskelp/



*Faith in furry fandom increased by +2!* =D


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Mar 14, 2011)

CAThulu said:


> Ridley Scott's Alien (Xenomorph)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought Xenomorph was created by Giger.
and they are not ugly, they're cool


----------



## CAThulu (Mar 14, 2011)

Xenomorphs were created by Giger, yes.  
That's partly why they're so friggen awesome.  ^_^


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Mar 22, 2011)

Coelocanth fish, ie, me.
Not ugly, ADORAFUCKINGABLE!


----------



## DarkRatel (Mar 22, 2011)

Aside from my honey badger fursona, I haven't seen any honey badger fursonas at all.




not sure why.  after all, they're vicious and cute, but mostly vicious


----------



## jcfynx (Mar 22, 2011)

The rare Tasmanian devil/Jewish business man hybrid.






If you are fortunate, you can find him in his natural New Zealand habitat conducting a business or businesses.


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 22, 2011)

There aren't nearly enough strogg fursonas. I've only seen like one other than mine.


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm the only me I've seen, though there's a non-mythical salamander locally.


----------



## CrazyBird (Mar 23, 2011)

I don't see avians very often, though there are some few here that I know of.


----------



## Inashne117 (Mar 23, 2011)

Any kid of bird is pretty rare. Same goes for insects.


----------



## DarkRatel (Mar 23, 2011)

Deep sea aquatic animals are very rare, like Angler Fish.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 23, 2011)

I have yet to see a Chinchilla. They are adorable!
Why no chinchilla?


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 23, 2011)

EdieFantabulous said:


> I have yet to see a Chinchilla. They are adorable!
> Why no chinchilla?


 
Ben is a chinchilla.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 23, 2011)

Hmmmm... then I have seen but one Chinchilla.
Oh and I don't see many hippos. lol Hippos.


----------



## Kiru-kun (Mar 23, 2011)

I'd like to see alot more arctic Furs


Seals, Pegoowins, Polah Burrs, and the like.

That and like... Another Jerboa would be nice. So I don't have to be the only one :C


----------



## Blutide (Mar 23, 2011)

I know of an artist that is an earwig.

~ her name is Gasmask, awesome artist to btw.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 23, 2011)

Bearcats, I have never seen a Bearcat, they smell like popcorn.


----------



## Art Vulpine (Mar 23, 2011)

I don't see many giraffes, hippos, sharks, or buffalo furries.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 23, 2011)

This is bear cat. I wanna see someone with one of these. :3


----------



## SupaFoxyBro287 (Feb 19, 2015)

Nyxneko said:


> Otters are somewhat rare.


I wonder if my fursona is a otter. I like the water!


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Feb 19, 2015)

I've never seen a platypus furry before...


----------



## Zirco (Feb 19, 2015)

Anything that's not a Canine


----------



## Bonobosoph (Feb 19, 2015)

Wooooaaahhhhh thread bump


----------



## JavaLeen (Feb 19, 2015)

Haven't seen many tigers around either. Seen lions and pumas, but no tigers... maybe they're harder to draw? ( I should know, I have 2 tiger OCs that I haven't drawn in a while now XD )

There are also the closed species kinds that have funky names and designs...

Aquatic creatures either... saw a shark in a stream event once I think, but no other kinds.


----------



## Maugryph (Feb 20, 2015)

I guess I would be a snowflake with my  Rayquaza sona.
When it comes to pokesonas : I haven't bumped into any Rayquazas, grondons, or kyorges...yet.  but I Have seen a couple Arceus sonas (what a god like ego they must have :V). I noticed most pokesonas are either starters or legendary. very view will pick commons like ratatta (I cant blame them.).


----------



## Kleric (Feb 20, 2015)

Khajiit! 
Maybe.. I don't actually know.


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Feb 20, 2015)

Kleric said:


> Khajiit!
> Maybe.. I don't actually know.



I think I have seen a khajit furry. I forget the name of the character though


----------



## jorinda (Feb 20, 2015)

DevilishlyHandsome49 said:


> I've never seen a platypus furry before...



I've seen few platypus anthro drawings. But it seems quite rare indeed.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Feb 20, 2015)

Drunk foxes :V


----------



## Maugryph (Feb 20, 2015)

Kleric said:


> Khajiit!
> Maybe.. I don't actually know.



They are less common then cat furs but I've seen them occasionally. Khajiit are cool so it would be nice to see more of them.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Feb 20, 2015)

JavaLeen said:


> Haven't seen many tigers around either. Seen lions and pumas, but no tigers... maybe they're harder to draw? ( I should know, I have 2 tiger OCs that I haven't drawn in a while now XD )
> 
> There are also the closed species kinds that have funky names and designs...
> 
> Aquatic creatures either... saw a shark in a stream event once I think, but no other kinds.



(I know old comment is old but Imma respond anyways) I've seen plenty of tigers actually. The feline species is quite common as well...most choose domestic cat or far more common big cats. Occassionally you see a caracal or an ocelot. 

I've seen Civet furs and genet furs, there was a wasp here awhile back. One person chose an ibex. 

I know there's a ton of cool animal species people always forget! Im rather fond of reptiles and obscure animal groupings and would love to see more. 

But me? I'm a hybrid...not a rare one just the done to death wolf fursona with 'stapled on' wings. The avian hybridization just gives me a cool excuse to be a winged wolf


----------



## mcjoel (Feb 20, 2015)

Im the one and only pepmurrmint Fawkes :V


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Feb 20, 2015)

Anubian jackals, especially the ones with wings and horns.


----------



## -Sliqq- (Feb 20, 2015)

Before I had a Salamander sona', I had a Seal fursona. BAM! Double the rare points!
(At one point I wanted a Phoenix, so does anyone have a Phoenix sona' on this forum?)


----------



## Bonobosoph (Feb 20, 2015)

We need more parasaurolophus.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Feb 20, 2015)

I'm a sergal...

Who DOESN'T do vore!

Your move, FAF.


----------



## VÃ¦r (Feb 20, 2015)

Just me being biased but...Porcupines. An epic lack of species from the quill-tastic variety.

Deer mice would be fricken cute as fcuk! 

Oh! And Hedgehogs NOT of the Sanic variety.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 20, 2015)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> I'm a sergal...
> 
> Who DOESN'T do vore!
> 
> Your move, FAF.



NOT REAL SERGAL


----------



## funky3000 (Feb 20, 2015)

I wonder how long it will be before someone besides me mentions they don't see many cybercanines, on their own accord. :V


----------



## StrangerCoug (Feb 20, 2015)

I think I've come across only two other people on this forum besides me who have a cougar fursona, yet that species is an option when you're browsing for art on FA.


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Feb 20, 2015)

Day [insert random number]

Many still don't understand the concept of small dragons and their dragon bits and Hybrids.
But they all agree that I'm fucking adorable. â™¥


----------



## Vyrithue (Feb 20, 2015)

A tufted deer would be a cool fursona, as well as a zorse. Strange but interesting ones might be a Frilled shark, Gulper eel, Gerenuk, Moth, Pterodactyl, Crustacean, or Feathery raptor.


----------



## drCuddlebug (Feb 20, 2015)

I don't typically see any other owl 'sonas


----------



## Wildhoney (Feb 21, 2015)

Ottsels, Puffins, and Tarantulas~


----------



## foussiremix (Feb 21, 2015)

Me.

Ilook like a wolf.
But i am not a wolf.
Doesnt make sense.

3 rare points


----------



## Bonobosoph (Feb 21, 2015)

I don't see many cybercanines. :V

There you go funky

ther


----------



## JavaLeen (Feb 21, 2015)

I only just realized something... has anyone ever saw a pig fursona? Or at least a boar? OoO


----------



## Maugryph (Feb 21, 2015)

JavaLeen said:


> I only just realized something... has anyone ever saw a pig fursona? Or at least a boar? OoO



http://www.furaffinity.net/view/10213845/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14347210/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/11715575/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4107579/


----------



## JavaLeen (Feb 21, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/10213845/
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14347210/
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/11715575/
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4107579/



Thank you! ^^


----------



## Maugryph (Feb 21, 2015)

I figured out a sona you will NEVER see... A magikarp fursona.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Feb 21, 2015)

Any Seahorses in the fandom?

I was at the gym yesterday and one one of the kids' activities posters they had a cute feral seahorse. it made me feel inspired to draw an anthro one.


----------



## Maugryph (Feb 21, 2015)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> Any Seahorses in the fandom?
> 
> I was at the gym yesterday and one one of the kids' activities posters they had a cute feral seahorse. it made me feel inspired to draw an anthro one.



i found one..

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/13708371/


----------



## Chimerotropic (Feb 22, 2015)

Found an other seahorse:

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8388823/


----------



## Chimerotropic (Feb 22, 2015)

I haven't seen many seal, dugong or manatee.


----------



## foussiremix (Feb 22, 2015)

I didnt saw any seastar fursona


----------



## Amethiste (Feb 23, 2015)

I haven't seen many Squirrels Myself...


----------



## Nataku (Feb 23, 2015)

Going over posts since the necroing:

~There's a couple platypus out there, not many. Never seen a fursuit of one though. 
~My boyfriend is a tiger. And I see LOTS of tigers posted on the main site. They seem to be common muscle furs?
~I have a thresher shark character whom I am building a partial suit of at current. There's.... a half dozen threshers on the main site total? Aside from speciei specific, there are sharks out there, they're just uncommon. Also, they are a commonly hybridized species, both as sergals and as individuals and their shark+some other (usually predatory) animal. As far as other aquatics, I also have a betta fish character, and so far, he's the only betta I've seen. Which is a shame, because betta are awesome.
~Back to cats - I have a margay/argus pheasant hybrid. Cats are common. Cat-bird hybrids are common. There are no other margay/argus crosses out there. Margay aren't as common as other cats, and no one even knows what the hell an argus pheasant is.
~I have a friend who is a phoenix actually: https://www.furaffinity.net/view/236804/ He is the only phoenix I have seen. 
~Agreed on needing to see more porcupines. The spiny-awesome needs to be seen more. Closest I have is a porcupine-puma and I haven't drawn him in ages. I really thought porcupines would be more popular given their unique nature.
~I have a canine character with cybernetic implants/modifications. TWO actually. Not fursonas though. But important characters in the story I'm writing. You are not alone! But still, certainly not common.
~I know three people IRL who are owls. And dammit none of them will make an FA. I'll just have to draw them and their owl-y goodness and post it on FA to get the word out that there are more owls.
~Sorry Maple, I don't know of any other cows.
~Tarantulas - please no. The hair and that many legs and just.... eurghhhh. This is probably the only one I'm GLAD there aren't more of.
~My father is a squirrel. That's even his nickname. My boyfriend's aunt is a squirrel. I'm surrounded by hairy-tailed tree rats 0_o; But no really, I see a lot more squirrels in the fandom than most other rodents like mice, or rats ... or jerboas.


----------



## Armored Chocobo (Feb 23, 2015)

I really only know of 2 Chocobos, besides myself.


----------



## jorinda (Feb 24, 2015)

Slissors said:


> Can't say I've ever seen Scaven from Warhammer Fantasy. Probably for the best, though.


There are some pretty neat Skaven fursuits: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14371766/


----------



## Ieono (Feb 24, 2015)

I was thinking of becoming a Winged Monkey, but that'd be a bit ridiculous.


----------

